# Strategy for RCI Weeks Exchange to Hawaii



## Greywills (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi - I have just rejoined Tug after a long absence but was unable to use my old name (Purple) for some reason.  
Anyway, we have our 10th anniversary in April 2013 and would like to return to Hawaii where we got married.  I started an ongoing search requesting these resorts:  Lawai Beach Resort, Bay Club at Waikoloa, Vacation International at Hololani, Ka'anapali Beach Club , Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach, Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, The Point at Poipu, Shell Vacations Club at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy and Kahana Beach Resort.  I have a one BR on deposit with a trade power of 22 so I think I might hopefully have a shot at some of the resorts in Kauai and the Big Island when they spacebank.  I think I can pull Kauai Beach Villas, Pona Kai and Mauna Loa because I can see those now but I was going to wait till later to add those.
In the past I have seen Bay Club and Lawai Beach Resort.

Do you think I should upgrade to Platinum Membership to increase my chances of a desirable trade?

When should I expand the search to include some other resorts?

Any other tips?

Thanks so much!
Sara


----------



## BevL (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if you checked the sightings board but there was a large bulk bank of HGVC Hawaii units in early May of 2011 for 2012.  The BI properties  were within your budget. 

Not likely you will get Maui or Oahu - they are very high point values all year round, it' seems.

Can't help you with the platinum thing.  Welcome back!!


----------



## mcnuss (Jul 18, 2011)

I am so completely flummoxed by all this business about trade power that I have no idea if I will ever get an exchange again!

In any case, I combined 2 deposits last year into one that now has a trading power of 47 (it's a 2BR.) We are trying to get back to Hawaii in June of 2012 to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary, my 50th and our daughter's high school graduation. I have started an on-going search that includes almost all the same resorts as the OP. Can someone tell me if I have a chance? I simply do not know how to figure it out!

Thank you in advance!

ABN


----------



## BevL (Jul 18, 2011)

Your chances for an HGVC unit are not as good as they could be - as mentioned, you've missed a large bulk bank that went in the first part of May.

End of June will be harder than beginning as kids are getting out of school.  But there's still time, that's for sure.

I don't travel to Hawaii in the summer so I'm far from an expert.  But 47 TPUs should get you pretty much anything that comes in to the spacebank, other than maybe July 4th or Christmas in a two bedroom in Maui.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2011)

OP, you need to consider more resorts on Kauai and the Big Island.  You have limited your search to only the very high-end resorts.  I would not attempt Kauai Gold Crowns without at least 27 points, and that is pretty much the same for the BI.  Maui is difficult for anything less than 34 or so, and once again, you are choosing the Gold Crowns (I have never seen Hololani in RCI that I can remember).


----------



## eal (Jul 19, 2011)

If you are not going until 2013 you could consider depositing your 2012 and 2013 weeks with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange instead of trying to "swim upstream" with RCI.  You can check them out at htse.net.  The "sample" login is 9999, password is htse.  They usually have lots of Lawai Beach Resort availability, and with htse the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 19, 2011)

For Hawaii, your best bets for an exchange are with independent exchange companies like:

www.htse.net

www.tradingplaces.com

Independents also use a real weeks method of exchanging, one for one, not the hocus pocus of ''points lite'' in the new RCI ''Weeks''.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 19, 2011)

Greywills said:


> ...  I have a one BR on deposit with a trade power of 22 so I think I might hopefully have a shot at some of the resorts in Kauai and the Big Island when they spacebank ... Any other tips? ...


Aloha Sara
Welcome back.  I screen scrape RCI data for selected resorts and store it in an excel file. Unfortunately, I only spot track the resort list you identified (other than Bay Club).  I regularly track a few you might be interested in.  I looked at what you would have been able to reserve in April 2012 for 22 TPU or less.  Surprisingly, there were three instances of Shearwater for 20 - 22 TPU.    You did not ask about Lea Casa, but it had availability.  TUG reviews are much less kind to it than http://www.wizardpub.com/bigisland/brcasadeem.html 
Jack


----------



## Margariet (Jul 19, 2011)

Greywills said:


> Hi - I have just rejoined Tug after a long absence but was unable to use my old name (Purple) for some reason.
> Anyway, we have our 10th anniversary in April 2013 and would like to return to Hawaii where we got married.  I started an ongoing search requesting these resorts:  Lawai Beach Resort, Bay Club at Waikoloa, Vacation International at Hololani, Ka'anapali Beach Club , Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach, Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, The Point at Poipu, Shell Vacations Club at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy and Kahana Beach Resort.  I have a one BR on deposit with a trade power of 22 so I think I might hopefully have a shot at some of the resorts in Kauai and the Big Island when they spacebank.  I think I can pull Kauai Beach Villas, Pona Kai and Mauna Loa because I can see those now but I was going to wait till later to add those.
> In the past I have seen Bay Club and Lawai Beach Resort.
> 
> ...



You still have lots of time. There is not much available yet for April 2013. Be patient: put in ongoing searches, check RCI daily, look for bulk deposits on TUG. That helps me to get great exchanges.


----------



## Greywills (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments.  I will check out those other trading companies but it's too late for my 2012 week now.  I deposited it with RCI as soon as I got it assigned.  
I will keep checking RCI and the Sightings board here and will add more resorts later (I think I have time).  In the past when I had ongoing searches, I recall RCI calling me and offering me additional resorts as they were deposited but maybe now they don't do that now.  Haven't done a trade to Hawaii in about 7 years (pretty long flight from here)  
Sara


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2011)

*There is hope ...*

I booked 4 (four) units over 2 weeks for late April 2012 at Lawai Beach Resort. 2 units were 1 bdrs (Apr 17 & 18) for 16 TPUs each, a 2bdr for the following week for 17 TPUs, and that same week a 1bdr for 15 TPUs. These were all booked in early May 2011.

I have a big family party planned. TPUs costs seem to have gotten adjusted upwarded after I grab the 4 weeks inside of 2 days.:ignore: 

It is amazing how fast the extended family can commit 11 months in advance when you mention the words "Stay for Free in Hawaii TS Condos on Kauai" .... 

So, I have no plans to be back on Kauai for April 2013.


----------



## mcnuss (Jul 20, 2011)

BevL said:


> Not sure if you checked the sightings board but there was a large bulk bank of HGVC Hawaii units in early May of 2011 for 2012.



What is the sightings board please?


----------



## Greywills (Jul 20, 2011)

The Sighting/Distressed board is visible only to TUG members.  It consists of  sightings of good weeks available from the exchange companies and Direct exchange of weeks that are about to expire because they can't be used.


----------



## mcnuss (Jul 20, 2011)

Greywills said:


> The Sighting/Distressed board is visible only to TUG members.  It consists of  sightings of good weeks available from the exchange companies and Direct exchange of weeks that are about to expire because they can't be used.


Thank you.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 20, 2011)

Review this Sightings thread to see what TPU was required for the two HGVC properties.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146423

At the TPUs posted here for April 2012, Kings Land is a tremendous bargain!*

We just stayed at Kings' Land in June (made the exchange during the 2010 bulk deposit). And from the deposit listed above, we exchanged into HGVC Waikoloa for June 2012.

Kings' Land is a beautiful property, and the "super pool" is fabulous.
Just be aware, that Kings Land, Waikoloa and Bay Club do not have any ocean views. Waikoloa and Bay Club are side by side. Kings Land is a 10-15 minute walk.

After staying at Kings Land and walking over to Waikoloa, I could not figure out why the TPUs were higher for Waikoloa. The buildings layouts are similar, and Waikoloa only has one pool, which is nice, but no water slides. Some of the Waikoloa buildings look out on the road.

Guests at both Kings Land and Waikoloa have free access to the Hilton Waikoloa HOTEL. Bay Club guests must pay for day use. 

In my opinion, upi don't need to look at another exchange company. You are early enough to catch the next HGVC bulk deposit, and you'll be thrilled with Kings Land.


----------



## Greywills (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Hudshut - That is what I am hoping, that I catch a bulk spacebanking of one of those higher end resorts.  That would be so great!  Fingers crossed....
Sara


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm going to jump in here to add another scenario I'm trying to make work.  We are fortunate that we're in several systems (HGVC, RCI, VRI)

Our every other even year at Gardens of West Maui has us returning in 2012.  In past trips we go for two weeks, with each week on a different island.  Thus Maui & Kaui or BI & Oahu, or Maui for a week.   This time we'd like to do two weeks in Maui (avoiding the island hopping), pairing our Gardens week back to back with another property on Maui.   Due to work issues, we're looking for a week anytime from mid-September through early November.

Been looking at RCI which has lots of properties, but nothing seems to pop up other that Kahana Falls.  We'd really like a larger unit than the hotel size room's that keep coming up with KF.   Hawaii Timeshare Exchange has Maui Hill in Kiehe but nothing in the time period we're looking at.   VRI has Kuleana Club which could work as an exchange for our SCI but road noise is commonly noted in the reviews.  

II has many properties but we want to use our one II property (Gardens) on this stay, thus an exchange won't work.

Does anyone have an suggestions on how to work the various systems to exchange into Maui in October 2012 & recommendations of a property with washer & dryer and on-beach?


----------



## BevL (Aug 7, 2011)

I really can only speak to RCI, but I would suggest that most of the two bedrooms on Maui go to ongoing searches.  I'd think it's about the most popular Hawaii search there is.  Chances of seeing a two bedroom online are slim - in fact I can't remember ever seeing one other than pretty much last minute.

I'm not sure if you can do request first with Trading Places Maui or Hawaii Timeshare Exchange - that might be an option.

Frankly, if it were me, I'd get as many searches going as I could, get a rental that can be cancelled and then wait it out.  I've done that before and an exchange came through.  But that's just me.

Bev


----------

